# [OT] Linux komplett ungeeignet für Webdesign?

## Pegasus87

Hallo,

ich mag Linux wirklich gerne, aber in Sachen Webdesign muss ich dem freien System mal ein dickes Minus geben. 

Unter Windows findet man Dreamweaver, Flash, Photoshop, PhotoImpact, Freehand....alles Programme, die man für Webdesign benötigt. Unter Linux gibts kein vernünftiges Programm, mit dem man eine Seite designen könnte. Auch Programme wie Quanta oder NVU sind noch nicht so weit wie Dreamweaver und machen eher Ärger, als dass sie nützen. Kann man auch gleich in KWrite programmieren.

Aber vielleicht habe ich auch einfach noch nicht die richtigen Programme gefunden. Was benutzt ihr da so oder geht es euch ähnlich? :Shocked: 

mod-edit: +[OT] --slick

----------

## kronk2002de

Also für Designentwurf hält GIMP her und implementiert wird das ganze in Eclipse mit PHPEclipse Plugin - was will das Herz mehr?

----------

## Pegasus87

Hast du schon mal versucht mit GIMP eine Seite aus dem Nichts zu designen? Das ist praktisch unmöglich.... man kann ja nicht mal einen einfachen Rahmen damit zeichnen.

Gimp is ja auch ein Bearbeitungsprogramm für bestehende Bilder und kein Vektorprogramm wie Freehand.

Vielleicht kennst du PhotoImpact. Damit ist eine Seite ganz schnell gezeichnet und auch zugeschnitten.

----------

## MatzeOne

gimp + vim/quanta/bluefish/eclipse, was will man mehr???

----------

## null_

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Unter Windows findet man Dreamweaver, Flash, Photoshop, PhotoImpact, Freehand....alles Programme, die man für Webdesign benötigt.

 

Diese Programme laufen alle z.T sogar mit Wine oder dann eben mit CX-Office auf Linux. Wenn du das Geld hast, diese zu erwerben, dürfte die CX-Office Lizenz nicht mehr so sehr ins Gewicht fallen. Ausserdem benötigt man diese Programme garantiert nicht für Webdesign. Das ist ein Irrglaube der sich irgendwie bei allen Windowsusern rumgesprochen hat.

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Auch Programme wie Quanta oder NVU sind noch nicht so weit wie Dreamweaver und machen eher Ärger, als dass sie nützen.

 

Unter Webdesign verstehe ich persönlich HTML-Code zu schreiben. Nicht da was hinzuziehen, und dort noch was. 

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Kann man auch gleich in KWrite programmieren.

 

HTML ist keine Programmiersprache.

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Aber vielleicht habe ich auch einfach noch nicht die richtigen Programme gefunden. Was benutzt ihr da so oder geht es euch ähnlich?

 

Also ich benutze vim, Bluefish und gedit. Als Grafiktool nutze ich GIMP.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Hast du schon mal versucht mit GIMP eine Seite aus dem Nichts zu designen? Das ist praktisch unmöglich.... man kann ja nicht mal einen einfachen Rahmen damit zeichnen.
> 
> Gimp is ja auch ein Bearbeitungsprogramm für bestehende Bilder und kein Vektorprogramm wie Freehand.
> 
> Vielleicht kennst du PhotoImpact. Damit ist eine Seite ganz schnell gezeichnet und auch zugeschnitten.

 

Ich hab schon mal ne Seite mit Gimp aus dem Nichts designt.

Klappt gut.

----------

## LiWIz

Wenn Du so wild aufs zusammenklicken bist, nimm das OpenOffice und mach den Rest mit bluefish & emacs... mehr braucht niemand. Oft reicht sogar bluefish selbst, wenn man Ahnung von Webdesign hat. Kein Schwein kann wirklich sinnvolle Webseiten bauen, der nur Dreamweaver & Konsorten einsetzt. (Mach da mal multi-platform, multi-browser, multi-format Projekte!)

Ich wünschte noch mehr würden sich die Mühe machen wie chip.de, die ihre ganzen Seiten tatsächlich W3C-konform machen wollen. Ausserdem sollten die Leute mal anfangen sich generell mehr an Standards zu halten. Ich krieg die Krise, wenn wiedermal ein Witzbold seine Seiten in Dreamweaver zusammenbaut und mir als User noch vorschreibt ich muss das flash-plugin haben und darf nur mit Internet Explorer kommen und muss eine Bildschirmauflösung von 1280x1024 haben, weil er es dafür "optimiert" hat, was er auch noch frech in einem Button verkündet.

Und wirklich komplexe Projekte kommen eh in ein CMS. Und Zope läuft erstklassig unter Linux. 

Und wer wirklich nicht auf seinen Kram verzichten kann. qemu, vmware, win4lin, crossover und wie sie alle heissen, bringen den Unverbesserlichen sowieso alle Tools die sie brauchen... 

Just my 2 euro-cents

----------

## boris64

Wenn man daran denkt, wie z.B. Dreamweaver HTML-Dateien mit unnützem

"<font><font><font></font></font></font>"-Tags und total HTML4-inkompatiblen

Schwachsinn vollmüllt, müsste man noch anmerken, dass imho eher Dreamweaver

für jemanden mit HTML-Quellcodkenntnissen mehr als nur ungeeignet ist.

Mir ist da Quanta mittlerweile lieber, weil da weiss ich am Ende auch, was ich da gemacht habe  :Razz: 

Bei Flash gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, da ist Linux leider (noch) vollkommen unterbesetzt,

da sollte es aber mal irgendwann einen Flash-Linuxport geben (habe den Artikel verschlampt, sorry).

Gimp(unstable) reicht mir als Photoshop-Ersatz vollkommen aus, wobei sich normalsterbliche

echte Photoshoplizenzen wahrscheinlich gar nicht leisten können (komischerweise hat aber jeder das Programm).

Freehand? Webdesign? Kenne ich nur als Anwendung für das Pseudodesign von Arzneipackungen in der Vordruckstufe, sorry  :Razz: 

----------

## slick

Also für HTML/PHP-Seiten ist mir Kate voll ausreichend. Gimp ist ok, bedarf aber (zumindets bei mir) noch viel Umgewöhnungszeit. Was ich vermisse ist Photoshop. Mit älteren wine-Versionen liefs noch, mit den aktuellen hatte ich da noch keine Glück. Hat das jemand am laufen?

----------

## Pegasus87

@ null_

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber CX-Office habe ich bereits. Damit laufen die Programme auch, aber unbefriedigend, stürzen ab, funktionieren nicht vollständig, laden ewig bei großen Bildern etc.... :Rolling Eyes: 

Wenn man Webseiten proffessionell als Gewerbe erstellen möchte, kommt es ein wenig auf die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit an. Es ist 1000mal praktischer, wenn Dreamweaver bereits einige Befehlssyntax vorgibt und man nicht jeden Furtz selber schreiben muss.

Womit wir auch dabei wären, dass HTML keine Programmiersprache sei. Du hast Recht !!!

Schon mal was von PHP gehört??? Damit lassen sich große Webdatenbankapplikationen schreiben, wobei eine helfende Hand, wie Dreamweaver, schon gut ist.

@MatzeOne

Wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht, die Seite mit GIMP zu machen?

Also insgesamt bin ich der Meinung, dass man schon eine kleine HTML Seite mit Linuxprogramme hinbekommt. Aber Programme, die auch von Firmen verwendet werden könnten, fehlen noch. Hier ist starker Entwicklungsbedarf, finde ich.

----------

## kronk2002de

Hmm, wenn Du das professionell machst, solltest Du das auch ohne Hilfmittel hinbekommen!

Wenn ich schon lese, das man sich PHP Code generieren lässt - das ist bei Beschreibungssprachen wie HTML grausig, was soll da erst an Scriptcode bei rauskommen?

Ich selbst erstelle auch für den produktiven Einsatz und habe weder Freehand noch Dreamweaver am laufen - ohne Probleme!

Gut, es ist Deine Meinung - aber Du solltest Dich auch auf neue Methoden einlassen. Und ich kann wesentlich schneller Code entwickeln, den ich von Anfang an selber entwickle, als das ich fremdgenerierten einbinden muss!

Achja, was zum Nachdenken:

Wirklich professionelle Webentwicklung ist dreigeteilt:

- Layout / Design

- Grafik

- Programmierung

Wobei diese Einteilung sowohl für die Aufgaben als auch die personellen Ressourcen anzuwenden ist! Aber das ist leider in der Realität viel zu selten zu finden  :Wink: 

----------

## Pegasus87

 *LiWIz wrote:*   

> Wenn Du so wild aufs zusammenklicken bist, nimm das OpenOffice und mach den Rest mit bluefish & emacs... mehr braucht niemand. Oft reicht sogar bluefish selbst, wenn man Ahnung von Webdesign hat. Kein Schwein kann wirklich sinnvolle Webseiten bauen, der nur Dreamweaver & Konsorten einsetzt. (Mach da mal multi-platform, multi-browser, multi-format Projekte!)
> 
> Ich wünschte noch mehr würden sich die Mühe machen wie chip.de, die ihre ganzen Seiten tatsächlich W3C-konform machen wollen. Ausserdem sollten die Leute mal anfangen sich generell mehr an Standards zu halten. Ich krieg die Krise, wenn wiedermal ein Witzbold seine Seiten in Dreamweaver zusammenbaut und mir als User noch vorschreibt ich muss das flash-plugin haben und darf nur mit Internet Explorer kommen und muss eine Bildschirmauflösung von 1280x1024 haben, weil er es dafür "optimiert" hat, was er auch noch frech in einem Button verkündet.
> 
> Und wirklich komplexe Projekte kommen eh in ein CMS. Und Zope läuft erstklassig unter Linux. 
> ...

 

Genau, da bi nich deiner Meinung, dass W3C-konform wichtig ist. Und es geht mir garantiert nicht darum, das "zusammenzuklicken", denn OpenOffice produziert garantiert ähnlich schrottigen Code wie Frontpage.

Ich habe bisher Dreamweaver auch hauptsächlich in dem Codefenster benutzt, da ich viel PHP schreibe. Das Programm ist nur insgesamt irgendwie praktisch. Man hat einen Dateibrowser dabei, man kann mal eben schnell mit einem Klick den Code für eine Tabelle produzieren lassen und den weiterverarbeiten und der ist NICHT schlecht, der Code.

Genauso ist das Erstellen der "Projektdateien" sehr gut, da man so die Dateien immer beisammen hat. Und die schon erwähnte Syntaxhilfe ist doch ok, warum sollte man darauf verzichten.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @MatzeOne
> 
> Wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht, die Seite mit GIMP zu machen?
> ...

 

Die Seite selber in Gimp zu erstellen war vielleicht eine Sache von einer Stunde.

----------

## null_

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> @ null_
> 
> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber CX-Office habe ich bereits. Damit laufen die Programme auch, aber unbefriedigend, stürzen ab, funktionieren nicht vollständig, laden ewig bei großen Bildern etc....

 

Es war nur eine Idee, ich hab nie gesagt das die Dinger gut laufen..

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Wenn man Webseiten proffessionell als Gewerbe erstellen möchte, kommt es ein wenig auf die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit an. Es ist 1000mal praktischer, wenn Dreamweaver bereits einige Befehlssyntax vorgibt und man nicht jeden Furtz selber schreiben muss.

 

Syntaxbefehle für HTML? Ausserdem beherrschen Quanta und Bluefish auch Syntaxcompletition.

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Womit wir auch dabei wären, dass HTML keine Programmiersprache sei. Du hast Recht !!!
> 
> Schon mal was von PHP gehört??? Damit lassen sich große Webdatenbankapplikationen schreiben, wobei eine helfende Hand, wie Dreamweaver, schon gut ist.

 

Ob du's glaubst oder nicht, ich kenne PHP. Und ich denke ich kenne es ziemlich gut. Ich habe aber leider noch ein Tool wie Dreamweaver gebraucht um PHP zu schreiben. Das einzige was ich als Hilfe brauche ist php.net. 

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Also insgesamt bin ich der Meinung, dass man schon eine kleine HTML Seite mit Linuxprogramme hinbekommt. Aber Programme, die auch von Firmen verwendet werden könnten, fehlen noch. Hier ist starker Entwicklungsbedarf, finde ich.

 

Ich denke eine grosse HTML Seite schreibt man von Hand und eher in PHP/.NET, und da nützt dir kein Dreamweaver irgendetwas gutes.

Allgemein sind WYSIWYG-Editioren tendeziell eher Müll. Ich habe noch keinen Editor gesehen, der valides XHTML 1.1 schreibt, ohne von Hand anzulegen. Und eins ist klar: All diese "Ich-habe-eine-Homepage-Webdesigner" (ich sage nicht, dass du dazugehörst), sollten besser mal die W3C-Standards zu HTML/XML durchlesen und sich daran halten...

Schönen Tag noch  :Wink: 

----------

## null_

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Genau, da bi nich deiner Meinung, dass W3C-konform wichtig ist.

 

W3C-konforme Seiten sind immer wichtig! Oder wieviele Male musstest du schon "basteln", damit die Seite in allen Browsner gleich aussah?

----------

## Pegasus87

 *kronk2002de wrote:*   

> Hmm, wenn Du das professionell machst, solltest Du das auch ohne Hilfmittel hinbekommen!
> 
> Wenn ich schon lese, das man sich PHP Code generieren lässt - das ist bei Beschreibungssprachen wie HTML grausig, was soll da erst an Scriptcode bei rauskommen?
> 
> Ich selbst erstelle auch für den produktiven Einsatz und habe weder Freehand noch Dreamweaver am laufen - ohne Probleme!
> ...

 

Klar, das ist mir alles bekannt, wie man Seiten aufbaut, ich mach das ja auch produktiv. Ich hab keine Probleme den Code vollständig selber zu schreiben, aber findest du es nicht praktisch, wenn eine </table> nach dem </ta automatisch ergänzt wird und man nur noc hEnter drücken muss? Wenn das öfters so ist, spart das doch ein Haufen Zeit.

Und den PHP-Code lass ich natürlich nicht generieren:wink: Weiß nicht, ob ich mich da schlecht ausgedrückt habe, oder was auch immer. Das ist meiner Meninung nach auch nicht möglich, da PHP-Scripte viel zu individuell sind.

----------

## slick

 *null_ wrote:*   

>  *Pegasus87 wrote:*   Genau, da bi nich deiner Meinung, dass W3C-konform wichtig ist. 
> 
> W3C-konforme Seiten sind immer wichtig! Oder wieviele Male musstest du schon "basteln", damit die Seite in allen Browsner gleich aussah?

 

Wenn das funktionieren würde dass Seiten in allen Browser gleich aussehen wenn sie gemäß W3C sind. Das ist schon ziemlich tricky sobald es auch nach was aussehen soll. Schönstes Beispiel MSIE... ok, ist ja auch kein Browser  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

EDIT: Soll nicht heissen das ich gegen W3C-Konformität bin, bin ich voll dafür... aber wie gesagt, ist nicht ohne.Last edited by slick on Wed May 11, 2005 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pegasus87

 *null_ wrote:*   

>  *Pegasus87 wrote:*   Genau, da bi nich deiner Meinung, dass W3C-konform wichtig ist. 
> 
> W3C-konforme Seiten sind immer wichtig! Oder wieviele Male musstest du schon "basteln", damit die Seite in allen Browsner gleich aussah?

 

Naja, wie weiter oben bereits geschrieben: Ich benutze Dreamweaver nicht, weil man sich da hallen mit Klicks zusammenbauen kann. Die Stärke des Programms ist sein komplettes Erscheinungsbild. Man hat alles Zusammen: Dateibrowser, Texteditor mit erstklassiger Syntaxergänzung, wenn man will einen FTP-Client und eine kleine HTML und JavaScript Referenz (OK, das ist für einen geübten eher unwichtig:wink: ).

Das ist es, was ich unter Linux so vermisse.Last edited by Pegasus87 on Wed May 11, 2005 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kronk2002de

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe bisher Dreamweaver auch hauptsächlich in dem Codefenster benutzt, da ich viel PHP schreibe. Das Programm ist nur insgesamt irgendwie praktisch. Man hat einen Dateibrowser dabei, man kann mal eben schnell mit einem Klick den Code für eine Tabelle produzieren lassen und den weiterverarbeiten und der ist NICHT schlecht, der Code.
> 
> Genauso ist das Erstellen der "Projektdateien" sehr gut, da man so die Dateien immer beisammen hat. Und die schon erwähnte Syntaxhilfe ist doch ok, warum sollte man darauf verzichten.

 

Ähm - also dann schmeiss Dreamweaver weg und nimm Eclipse oder Bluefish! Dort hast Du ebenfalls eine top Projektverwaltung und die haben keine unnützen Funktionen, die nur Speicher fressen - also WYSIWYG oder ähnliches! Dateibrowser hat jede IDE - egal welche. Und Scripthighlighting bekommt sogar nano mit Plugin hin  :Wink: 

Welchen Code lässt Du denn nun generieren, der NICHT schlecht sein soll?

Also sorry, aber für die Webentwicklung benötigt man nur Grafikprogramm und Editor - erst recht, wenn das Produkt dann produktiv eingesetzt werden soll![/quote]

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Naja, wie weiter oben bereits geschrieben: Ich benutze Dreamweaver nicht, weil man sich da hallen mit Klicks zusammenbauen kann. Die Stärke des Programms ist sein komplettes Erscheinungsbild. Man hat alles Zusammen: Dateibrowser, Texteditor mit erstklassiger Syntaxergänzung, wenn man will einen FTP-Client und eine kleine HTML und JavaScript Referenz (OK, das ist für einen geübten eher unwichtig:wink: ).
> 
> Das ist es, was ich unter Linux so vermisse.

 

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass es unter Unix so ist, dass ein Programm genau einen Zweck erfüllen soll...

*edit: Ein paar nicht relevante Zitate entfernt

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ähm - also dann schmeiss Dreamweaver weg und nimm Eclipse oder Bluefish! Dort hast Du ebenfalls eine top Projektverwaltung und die haben keine unnützen Funktionen, die nur Speicher fressen - also WYSIWYG oder ähnliches! Dateibrowser hat jede IDE - egal welche. Und Scripthighlighting bekommt sogar nano mit Plugin hin 
> 
> Welchen Code lässt Du denn nun generieren, der NICHT schlecht sein soll?
> ...

 

Z.B. eine Tabelle: ein bis zwei Klicks und du hast <table><tr><td>.......</td></tr></table> als Grundgerüst stehen. Das geht doch viel schneller, als wenn du erstmal eine Tabelle mit 20 Spalten und 30 Zeilen tippen musst. Den INhalt macht man ja selber und Höhen und Breiten kannst du ja auch noch von Hand machen, wenn du willst.

----------

## slick

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Das geht doch viel schneller, als wenn du erstmal eine Tabelle mit 20 Spalten und 30 Zeilen tippen musst. 

 

Kommt darauf an, wenn ich ich mich an ein neues Programm gewöhnen müßte, würde ich mit der Maus dafür 10x solange brauchen wie ich das fix getippt und mit STRG-C-V vervollständig habe.

----------

## MatzeOne

Tabellen sind nicht gerade toll. In den Fällen, wo man diese benutzen sollte, kann man die auch mal eben von Hand eingeben.

Wozu gibt's denn CSS2?  :Wink: 

----------

## Pegasus87

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Pegasus87 wrote:*   Das geht doch viel schneller, als wenn du erstmal eine Tabelle mit 20 Spalten und 30 Zeilen tippen musst.  
> 
> Kommt darauf an, wenn ich ich mich an ein neues Programm gewöhnen müßte, würde ich mit der Maus dafür 10x solange brauchen wie ich das fix getippt und mit STRG-C-V vervollständig habe.

 

LOL, schau dir den Dialog von Dreamweaver an: Spaltenzahl, Zeilenzahl, die beiden Zellspaceparameter und Border, dann noch ein klick auf OK.

Was soll man da falsch machen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## null_

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Tabellen sind nicht gerade toll. In den Fällen, wo man diese benutzen sollte, kann man die auch mal eben von Hand eingeben.
> 
> Wozu gibt's denn CSS2? 

 

Genau...

----------

## Pegasus87

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> Tabellen sind nicht gerade toll. In den Fällen, wo man diese benutzen sollte, kann man die auch mal eben von Hand eingeben.
> 
> Wozu gibt's denn CSS2? 

 

Hab ich gesagt, dass die Tabellen für das Layout der Seite genutzt werden? HTML-Tabellen sind doch zur Datendarstelung durchaus W3C-konform...

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

>  *MatzeOne wrote:*   Tabellen sind nicht gerade toll. In den Fällen, wo man diese benutzen sollte, kann man die auch mal eben von Hand eingeben.
> 
> Wozu gibt's denn CSS2?  
> 
> Hab ich gesagt, dass die Tabellen für das Layout der Seite genutzt werden? HTML-Tabellen sind doch zur Datendarstelung durchaus W3C-konform...

 

Dann passt Du nicht ins Profil und ich denke, Dir ist einfach nur langweilig!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pegasus87

Hä? Wie soll ich das nun verstehen *g*

Naja ist ja auch egal.......

Ich meine aber trotzdem, dass man unter Linux ruhig sich ein wenig mehr Mühe damit geben kann, Quanta ist ja auch dem richtigen Weg, nur fehlen doch noch ziemlich viele Dinge.

Das Linux das eindeutig bessere OS ist, das ist wohl allen klar, aber in dem Bereich sollte es noch zulegen.

----------

## kronk2002de

Hmm - also ich kann Deine Meinung immer noch nicht nachvollziehen - aber das mag vielleicht an zu verschiedenen Persönlichkeiten liegen  :Cool: 

Aber grundsätzlich gilt hier - wie sonst auch bei Open Source - im Zweifelsfall: Wer fragt schreibt...

Also, wenn Du ein Projekt gefunden hast, was Dir zusagt, aber noch erweitert werden muss, meld Dich dort an und arbeite mit. Aber ich könnte fast wetten, das Du dann erfahren wirst, das die von Dir so ersehnten Funktionen bewusst nicht vorhanden sind...

Denn das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nicht zu tun! Und das Beispiel mit den Tabellen hinkt:

Super das ich dann vorbereitete Zellen bekomme. Aber wenn ich es selber tippe, kann ich gleich evtl. Formatierungen vornehmen und mit Tastatur (STRG-C, STRG-V) bin ich definitiv immer noch schneller, als bis Du durch einen Wizard geklickt hast - schon weil meine Hand nicht die sinnlose Bewegung zur Maus machen muss...

----------

## tgurr

Hat schon jemand Nvu genannt? Soll ja laut Linspire mal an Dreamweaver und Co. rankommen und hat auch einen Dateibrowser, FTP-Client usw.

Ich persönlich nutze Kate, hat auch einen Dateibrowser und gutes Syntax Highlighting. 

Wenn man die FTP Resource ins lokale Dateisystem mountet braucht man auch gar keinen FTP-Clienten mehr (Noch nie gemacht bisher aber geht bestimmt irgendwie).

----------

## dalu

hmm naja der threadstarter hat schon recht.

ich nutze zwar auch quanta und habe ein eigenes templatesystem in einsatz, aber das css und das elementedesign mache ich unter windows mit topstyle pro.

und das kann man nicht emulieren da es den ie fürs preview verwendet

ich habe fluxbox laufen, und f3 ist quanta f2 mozilla

in quanta schreib ich was strg+s f2 strg+r

geht ziemlich schnell.

was gut an der eigener quelltext geschichte ist, du schreibst es einmal, und du schreibst es so das du es wiederverwenden kannst

und wenn etwas nicht geht weist du auch warum.

betreffend gimp, mein grafiker meinte es sei doch schon ziemlich gut, allerdings vermisst auch er freehand und den acrobat und flash

zu tabellen möchte ich noch was sagen

vor ca. 2 jahren habe ich meine gewerbliche homepage mit position: absolute; divs gemacht und wurde kritisiert wieso ich das nicht mit tabellen gemacht hab.

mittlerweile habe ich mich an tabellen gewöhnt und jetzt ist der neue trend wieder divs. wieso sollten tabellen nicht w3 konform sein?

tabellen sind doch ideal zum layouten

----------

## slick

 *dalu wrote:*   

> tabellen sind doch ideal zum layouten

 

Dann wirst Du aber nicht mehr lange einen Job haben. Barrierefreiheit ist in.  :Wink: 

----------

## dek

 *Quote:*   

> Klar, das ist mir alles bekannt, wie man Seiten aufbaut, ich mach das ja auch produktiv. Ich hab keine Probleme den Code vollständig selber zu schreiben, aber findest du es nicht praktisch, wenn eine </table> nach dem </ta automatisch ergänzt wird und man nur noc hEnter drücken muss? Wenn das öfters so ist, spart das doch ein Haufen Zeit. 

 

Quanta macht das doch. Sofern die Autokomplettierung aktiv ist:

```
<t
```

Du bekommst eine Liste von tags angeboten, table ist der erste. Durch drücken von Enter wird es zu

```
<table
```

Wenn du den tag nun direkt schliesst, wird es zu

```
<table><tr><td>
```

Die schliessenden tags werden auch komplettiert. Sehr viel komfortabler geht es nicht oder? In älteren Versionen hatte die Komplettierung allerdings etliche bugs, mittlerweile funktioniert sie recht gut (3.4).

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *dalu wrote:*   tabellen sind doch ideal zum layouten 
> 
> Dann wirst Du aber nicht mehr lange einen Job haben. Barrierefreiheit ist in. 

 

text gehört natürlich nicht in Tabellen, aber um die Grundstruktur der Seite zu gestallten ist es wirklich sehr nützlich.

----------

## Deever

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Wenn man die FTP Resource ins lokale Dateisystem mountet braucht man auch gar keinen FTP-Clienten mehr

 Das macht KIO absolut nahtlos. Schonmal nen Rechtsklick auf das Panel links im Dateiauswahldialog gemacht?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> (Noch nie gemacht bisher aber geht bestimmt irgendwie).

 Von KDE unabhängig existiert noch SHFS und LUFS, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> um die Grundstruktur der Seite zu gestallten ist es wirklich sehr nützlich.

 Nützlich vor allem, um sich vor denjenigen zu degradieren, die wirklich was auf dem Kasten haben.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## hoschi

Ich gehöre zur Fraktion der Leute die Websiten selber macht, und damit meine ich selber.

Editor mit Syntax-Highligthing und das wars, das hat mehrere Vorteile:

- man kann wirklich XHTML UND CSS, und behauptet das nicht nur von sich "Ich habe auch ne voll coole Website, mit Mega-Design, voll vesch..."

- man kann Fehler sehen!

- und man kann die neuesten Techniken, spezielle Tricks und vor allem für bestimmte (Browser)Zielgruppen programmieren - und vor allem eins, bei mir ist es kein Zufall dass die Website XHTML 1.1 und CSS2 (im Prinzip sogr 3) einhält. Wenn ich lustig bin dann verwende ich Prefetching, ohne W3C-Standards zu brechen...

Mit anderen Worten ich gehöre zur Generation "Notepad", und der Rest ist für mich ein haufen Leute die zwar schon schöne Websites machen, aber dabei einen haufen großen Mist verzapfen und zum Teil absolut keine Ahnung haben.

----------

## hoschi

 *dalu wrote:*   

> zu tabellen möchte ich noch was sagen
> 
> vor ca. 2 jahren habe ich meine gewerbliche homepage mit position: absolute; divs gemacht und wurde kritisiert wieso ich das nicht mit tabellen gemacht hab.
> 
> mittlerweile habe ich mich an tabellen gewöhnt und jetzt ist der neue trend wieder divs. wieso sollten tabellen nicht w3 konform sein?
> ...

 

Soll ich dir gleich in die Eier treten?

Tabellen wurden zu Anfangs fürs Webdesign verwendet, weil es noch nichts anderes gab. Dass es dafür schon seit Jahren Blockelemente gibt muss ich ja wohl nicht sagen. Wenn ich alleine an die ganze unnütze CPU-Belastung denke, die eine verschachtelte Tabelle erzeugt...*würg*

Sag mal, wir man dafür eigentlich bezahlt, ich meine für diese Gratis-Förderung des IE? Oder sind dass noch die letzten Sponsorverträge von Netscape 4?

*grmmml*

Sorry, aber ich rege mich über sowas echt auf, das schadet allen Webentwicklern extrem.

<edit> Ich denke gerade mit Schaudern an die alte viaarene.com Site, da konnt man ja richtig beobachten wie die CPU von der Tabellen-Navi  vergewaltigt wurde...:wurgs:

----------

## drfunfrock

Also ich nehme Quanta Plus. Gut, schnell und praktisch.

----------

## return13

Ehrlich gesagt mag ich diese art der Unterhaltung meistens nicht die hier im Forum herrscht, weil es eigentlich immer um das selbe Thema geht, natürlich kann man ein Flugzeug aus Holz und ein wenig Stoff bauen, aber es hat seinen Grund das sich die Technologie weiterentwickelt hat, und heut zu Tage immernoch mit Holzfliegern zu fliegen und von nem Berg aus anlauf zu nehmen.... also wirklich...

Genauso wie die Technologie sich weiterentwickelt, entwickeln sich auch die generationen von Programmen weiter...

Es ist nunmal Fakto das man nur 2 Möglichkeiten hat, entweder man springt mit auf den Zug drauf und fährt mit, oder man baut sich seine eigene Straße und sein eigenes Fahrzeug!

Und das es nicht immer Vorteilhaft ist sein eigenes Fahrzeug und seine eigene Strße bauen zu müssen dürfte wohl jedem klar sein der nicht soviel zeit hat...

Klar bin ich in manchen Fällen auch einer der jenigen die "back to the rules" schrein, nur erkenn ich auch die Vorteile von weiterentwicklung und seh es ein das nicht jeder die Zeit, Lust, oder das Tallent dazu hat jedesmal ein passendes Programm für seine Bedürfnisse schreiben zu können/müssen.

Es ist gut das es Vim gibt, aber manchmal brauch ich auch Openoffice...

----------

## dalu

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Nützlich vor allem, um sich vor denjenigen zu degradieren, die wirklich was auf dem Kasten haben.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> /dev

 

dann zeig doch mal was du auf dem kasten hast, bin mal gespannt. zeig mir doch mal eine seite die du gemacht hast. na?

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *leere vorpubertäre drohungen entfernt*
> 
> 

 

jaja und ich gehör zur generation C64, und hab wahrscheinlich schon sachen programmiert als du noch in die windeln gemacht hast.

ist mir aber ziemlich egal ob du mit texteditor oder dreamweaver oder golive deine seiten erstellst, wenn du nichts von wert zu sagen hast, sag einfach garnichts.

nimm dir ein beispiel an slick, der hat immerhin einen link gepostet bei dem man evtl. noch was lernen kann.

und ja er hat recht, denn barrierefreiheit ist das neue schlagwort, und es winken wieder dicke aufträge weil die firmen jetzt ihre seiten barrierefrei umgestaltet haben möchten und manche müssen sogar. neues gesetz ist raus.

was ja nichts anderes heist als das was man als guter html/css nutzer schon seit jahren praktiziert.

Wen das Thema Barrierefrei interessiert kann man hier nachlesen, gibts viele links dazu:

http://www.barrierefinder.de/links.asp

achja und was sagt ihr dazu das der behindertenbeauftrage tabellen zum layout verwendet?

http://www.behindertenbeauftragter.de/

ist der jetzt ein microsoftvergötternder faschist der kleinen kindern die lollies klaut?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sprittwicht

 *dalu wrote:*   

> achja und was sagt ihr dazu das der behindertenbeauftrage tabellen zum layout verwendet?
> 
> http://www.behindertenbeauftragter.de/

 

Ich halte ja auch nichts davon, Tabellen als das Urböse zu verteufeln oder so einen Schwachsinn zu verbreiten wie "CSS wurde als Ersatz für Tabellen geschaffen". Aber die zitierte Seite ist nun wirklich ein hervorragendes Beispiel, wie's NICHT gemacht werden sollte. Da ist ja wirklich alles in nichtssagende td-Tags gefasst, was soll z.B. ein Screenreader damit bitteschön anstellen? Nicht ein einziges HTML-Tag kann ich entdecken, das den dahinterstehenden Inhalt in irgendeiner Weise logisch auszeichnet.

Und nebenbei: Eine Seite, die zwar _irgendwie_ CSS einsetzt, aber dann z.B. den linksbündigen Abstand im Menü rechts mittels "&nbsp;&nbsp;" erzeugt... Oh oh oh.... Das tut ja sowas von weh...

Was ich sagen will: Unbegreiflich wie diese Seite einen BIENE-Award gekriegt hat.

----------

## oscarwild

 *kronk2002de wrote:*   

> Wirklich professionelle Webentwicklung ist dreigeteilt:
> 
> - Layout / Design
> 
> - Grafik
> ...

 

An dieser Stelle mal unabhängig von irgendwelchen Tools, mich würde gute Lietratur zum Vorgehen interessieren. Daran haperts bei mir (und wohl auch bei vielen anderen), nicht an der Unfähigkeit, HTML zu schreiben oder kein Klickertool zu besitzen. Hat jemand was gutes dazu?

----------

## misterjack

lol? was für ein lustiger thread. für grafiken gimp für den rest: vim und nichts anderes  :Wink: 

----------

## Chrystalsky

Bin zwar kein Designer, aber Arbeite in einem Softwarehaus...... wir machen Nur webbasierte Software (PHP + JSP) und design liefert agentur und die verwenden zum Größtenteil nur Macs... 

Wir haben hier nur Linux-Clients und zwei Macs und zwei Win-Kisten, aber nur um zu testen, wie es auf dem IE z.B. aussieht, wenn wir das Layout und unsere Logik emergen *hrhr*

----------

## smg

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich mag Linux wirklich gerne, aber in Sachen Webdesign muss ich dem freien System mal ein dickes Minus geben. 
> 
> Unter Windows findet man Dreamweaver, Flash, Photoshop, PhotoImpact, Freehand....alles Programme, die man für Webdesign benötigt. Unter Linux gibts kein vernünftiges Programm, mit dem man eine Seite designen könnte. Auch Programme wie Quanta oder NVU sind noch nicht so weit wie Dreamweaver und machen eher Ärger, als dass sie nützen. Kann man auch gleich in KWrite programmieren.
> ...

 

Kompletter Schwachsinn. Dreamweaver etc. sind schlecht zum Webdesignen. Du solltest dir nen Editor nehmen und so ne Webseite aufbauen, nicht mit einem stupiden WYSIWYG......

Außerdem besteht ne Webpräsenz nicht aus 1000en wahllos und riesigen erstellen Grafiken, sondern aus Inhalt!

cheers.

----------

## zworK

 *kronk2002de wrote:*   

> Also für Designentwurf hält GIMP her und implementiert wird das ganze in Eclipse mit PHPEclipse Plugin - was will das Herz mehr?

 

Seh ich genauso. Dazu noch das Lomboz Plugin für Servlets und ich bin voll ausgestattet. Meiner Meinung nach erziehlt man immer noch den besten und saubersten Code wenn man alles "zu Fuß" implementiert.

----------

## Deever

 *dalu wrote:*   

>  *Deever wrote:*   Nützlich vor allem, um sich vor denjenigen zu degradieren, die wirklich was auf dem Kasten haben. dann zeig doch mal was du auf dem kasten hast, bin mal gespannt. zeig mir doch mal eine seite die du gemacht hast. na?

 Ich habe nicht gesagt, daß ich was auf dem Kasten hab. Aber ich schau mir manchmal den Quellcode so mancher Seite an und kenne den Unterschied zwischen Profi und Stümper etwas.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## nightmarez

ich persönlich teile php und html ausgabe noch durch eine templateengine, wodurch sich wiederholendes code tippen auch erübrigt. mit smarty und php kann man sehr schnell sehr professionelle seiten anlegen und bequem verwalten, da diesmal wirklich der php code und die html ausgabe komplett getrennt vorliegen und smarty bequeme sonderfunktionen hat, die sonst in php x-zeilen code erfordern würden. 

zu dreamweaver: ich habe es nicht hinbekommen, das dreamweaver 100% mit smarty funktioniert, deshalb fällt ein wysiwyg editor für mich vollkommen flach, aber da man bei templates sowieso nicht jedes seiten-design neu machen muss reicht ein text-editor vollkommen aus.

für php sollte ein syntax highlight nicht fehlen, wobei mir der von kwrite allemal reicht.

gruß

lethe aka nightmarez

----------

## Sas

Geht vielleicht etwas am Thema vorbei, aber wer WYSIWYG-Editoren fürs Webdesign benötigt, soll es um Himmels Willen bitte lieber ganz lassen. Den Internet-Usern zuliebe.

----------

## kronk2002de

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> An dieser Stelle mal unabhängig von irgendwelchen Tools, mich würde gute Lietratur zum Vorgehen interessieren. Daran haperts bei mir (und wohl auch bei vielen anderen), nicht an der Unfähigkeit, HTML zu schreiben oder kein Klickertool zu besitzen. Hat jemand was gutes dazu?

 

Ja, es ist schwer. Ich hatte mal n Buch gesehen, wo es direkt um Webentwicklung und deren Methodik ging. Aber leider hab ich es weder kaufen können, noch gerade wiederfinden!

Aber Bücher wie das hier:

Software Engineering (Link zu Terrashop)

Bieten n angenehmen Überblick. Ein Kollege hatte das Buch mal aus der Fachbibliothek geholt und da hab ich auch einige Blicke reingeworfen - zumal es grad Teil der Ausbildung war  :Wink: 

Ansonsten ist es eine Sache der normalen Menschenlogik - nicht ein Mensch kann vieles Perfekt,  aber viele Menschen können eines sehr Gut! Auf gut Deutsch: Warum soll sich ein Programmierer, der Dir Nachts nach 10 Bier auswendig und ohne PC ein Forum in PHP und Perl samt Datenbankdesign runterrattern kann, mit Grafiken auseinandersetzen? Oder was soll jemand, der einfach nur begnadet in seiner Ideenvielfalt und Ausdrucksweise in Form von Grafiken ist damit rumschlagen, das seine Ideen gefälligst auf mindestens 3 Auflösungen in 4 verschiedenen Implementierungen gut aussehen soll?

Jeder von uns sollte sein Steckenpferd finden und es ausbauen! Nur dann kann man wirklich gut werden! Natürlich muss ein Blick auf die Umgebung geworfen werden und auch sollte jeder mal bei Design, Grafik und Co mit handanlegen - das aber nur um zu sehen, das es ebenfalls eine große Arbeit ist aus gutem Grund von Profis gemacht wird!

Natürlich kann ein Coder Grafiken einbinde, sie anpassen - aber warum sollte er mit seinem fundierten Wissen von 4 Sprachen und Erfahrung von über 100 Webprojekten mit Sachen wie Farbtiefe, Verlauf und Komplementärfarben die Nacht um die Ohren hauen? Dann lieber mit Designern und Grafikern in einem Raum sein und zusammen Hand in Hand arbeiten - nur so kann man schnell, professionell und sauber Arbeiten.

Aber das ist "nur" meine Meinung!

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> Unter Windows findet man Dreamweaver, Flash, Photoshop, PhotoImpact, Freehand....alles Programme, die man für Webdesign benötigt. Unter Linux gibts kein vernünftiges Programm, mit dem man eine Seite designen könnte. Auch Programme wie Quanta oder NVU sind noch nicht so weit wie Dreamweaver und machen eher Ärger, als dass sie nützen. Kann man auch gleich in KWrite programmieren.
> 
> 

 

Sorry, ich will dich nicht persönlich angreifen, aber wenn ich so etwas höre, stellt es mir die Zehennägel auf.

Seit wann BRAUCHT man Dreamweaver, PhotoImpact und Photoshop dazu, eine Webseite zu erstellen? Über Photoshop könnte man streiten wenn man beispielsweise eine wirklich exzellente und grafisch herausragende Webseite erstellen will, wobei ich aber mal behaupte, dass nicht mal 2% aller "Webdesigner" das Knowhow haben, eben diese Funktionalität aus diesem Programm herauszuholen, die vielleicht einem Gimp fehlt. 

Weiters ist Dreamweaver eine absolute Geldverschwendung und unnötig. Programme dieser Art arbeiten nie 100% standardkonform, und was hat man im Endeffekt davon. Zeitersparnis? Wohl kaum, wenn man den ganzen Code wieder nachbessern muss und so viel schneller ist man mit solchen Programmen auch nicht. Welchen Sinn hat also Dreamweaver für jeden? Selbst wenn man ein wenig schneller wäre, haben es die Leute denn so eilig mit der Webseite? Ich glaube kaum, dass jeder seinen Lebensunterhalt mit Webseiten erstellen verdient.

Von Flash will ich doch gar nicht sprechen. Wenn ich etwas hasse, sind das Webseiten, die mir supertolle überdrüber Flashintros präsentieren wollen, die sich absolut kein Mensch ansieht, und was wäre, wenn ich beispielsweise gar kein Flash installiert haben will? Wenn mir jemand Information in Form einer Webseite anbieten will, dann soll er das in vernünftiger Art und Weise tun.

Desweiteren programmiert man keine Webseiten. Deine Webseiten werden ja wohl nicht mit C oder C++ geschrieben.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber vielleicht habe ich auch einfach noch nicht die richtigen Programme gefunden. Was benutzt ihr da so oder geht es euch ähnlich?

 

Zu KDE Zeiten Quanta, nun GVim mit Gimp, Blender und Apache. 

P.S Ich will jetzt niemanden etwas unterstellen, aber ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wie die Meisten Dreamweaver, Photoshop, usw so hoch preisen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht mal eine Orginalversion haben, sondern diese Programme nur irgendwo über eMule, oder was auch immer, gezogen haben.

----------

## slick

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Über Photoshop könnte man streiten wenn man beispielsweise eine wirklich exzellente und grafisch herausragende Webseite erstellen will, wobei ich aber mal behaupte, dass nicht mal 2% aller "Webdesigner" das Knowhow haben, eben diese Funktionalität aus diesem Programm herauszuholen, die vielleicht einem Gimp fehlt. 

 

ACK, aber ganz so streng sollte man das nicht sehen. Ich bin z.B. beruflich gezwungen Photoshop zu verwenden, d.h. ich habe privat überhaupt keine Zeit (und manchmal auch keine Lust (klingt faul, ist aber so)) mich mit anderen Programmen wie z.B. gimp auseinander zu setzen. Will heißen, es ist pure Gewohnheit was ein Programm zu einem "guten" Programm macht. Jeder der täglich vim benutzt wird kate nicht mögen und umgekehrt. Das was ich denke der Eingangsposter sagen wollte ist es fehlt in dem Bereich unter Linux zwar nicht an Alternativen, jedoch eher mehr an Programmen die sich schnell erlernen lassen (und evt. ein wenig Windows-Like sind um ein rundum Sorglos-Paket bieten ohne "ständig" neues lernen zu müssen). Ok, ich habe mir mal Quanta angesehen, weil es hochgelobt wurde. Doch bevor ich dessen Funktionen richtig nutzen kann schreibe ich eben meine Seiten 5x schneller in altbewährten Tools. Ok, eines Tages wenn ich dann Quanta blind beherrsche wird meine Meinung dazu sicher eine andere sein, aber bis dato ist z.B. Quanta nicht mein Tool für HTML-Seiten und gimp nicht das Tool für Bilder.

Ich will jetzt hier keine Software kritisieren, sondern nur mal darstellen das wir im Prinzip alle nur zu faul sind um uns an neue/tollere Programme zu gewöhnen.  :Wink:  Aber Linux setzt nunmal vorraus sich mit Dingen intensiv auseinander zu setzen, doch nicht jeder hat die Zeit, Geduld oder das Wissen dazu...

----------

## kronk2002de

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich will jetzt hier keine Software kritisieren, sondern nur mal darstellen das wir im Prinzip alle nur zu faul sind um uns an neue/tollere Programme zu gewöhnen.  Aber Linux setzt nunmal vorraus sich mit Dingen intensiv auseinander zu setzen, doch nicht jeder hat die Zeit, Geduld oder das Wissen dazu...

 

Amen Bruder! FACK!

----------

## schotter

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Und es geht mir garantiert nicht darum, das "zusammenzuklicken", denn OpenOffice produziert garantiert ähnlich schrottigen Code wie Frontpage.

 vergleich mal und du wirst sehen, dass das nicht stimmt!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich mag Linux wirklich gerne, aber in Sachen Webdesign muss ich dem freien System mal ein dickes Minus geben. 
> 
> Unter Windows findet man Dreamweaver, Flash, Photoshop, PhotoImpact, Freehand....alles Programme, die man für Webdesign benötigt. Unter Linux gibts kein vernünftiges Programm, mit dem man eine Seite designen könnte. Auch Programme wie Quanta oder NVU sind noch nicht so weit wie Dreamweaver und machen eher Ärger, als dass sie nützen. Kann man auch gleich in KWrite programmieren.
> ...

 

das meinst du nicht im ernst? Weißt du, was für ein Müll Code all diese Windows Programme generieren? Man muss den Code städnig verbessern  :Rolling Eyes: 

Flash ist ein Mist, es gibt wirklich nichts nervigeres als eine Seite, die Flash Animationen einsetzen.

Und für XHTML gibt es wirklich nichts besseres als vim, ich schreibe all meine Seiten damit und hattte noch nie Probleme.

----------

## _hephaistos_

in einem sind wir uns einig (so scheints): linux ist für DICH als webdesigner ungeeignet  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Flash ist wirklich eine nervige Erfindung. Wo hat das eigentlich seine Vorteile? Ich finde mit Flash gestaltete Seiten eher sehr unübersichtlich.

Ich persönlich komme mit Quanta zum Webseitenschreiben sehr gut zurecht. Und der Code ist sauber.

----------

## Inte

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Und für XHTML gibt es wirklich nichts besseres als vim, ich schreibe all meine Seiten damit und hattte noch nie Probleme.

 Grundsätzlich sind wir (na ja, die meisten) einer Meinung, aber für XHTML/XML/XSLT/DTD empfinde ich momentan Jedit als das angenehmste Werkzeug.

----------

## Moorenkopf

Ich schreibe ab und zu ein bisschen phpcode und mag bluefish.

Für's Layout benutze ich den Gimp. Der Rest wird von Hand geschrieben oder aus eigenen Vorlagen gezaubert.

Die Produkte von Macromedia (sprich Dreamweaver etc.) sind für meine Zwecke zu überladen, unsauber und kompliziert.

Eins kann ich Flash allerdings abgewinnen, Spiele  :Smile: 

----------

## longinus

Letzendlich zählt doch beim Erstellen von Web Seiten wie die Resonanz der Zielgruppe ist, da werden doch eher kleine technsiche Fehler verziehen als, unzureichende Inhalte oder unlogische Navigation etc.

Für den Entwickler ist gibt es ja auch noch andere wichtige Apsekte, wie den Zeitdruck, oder spezielle Kunden/Besucher Wünsche.

Für meinen Teil erstelle ich die Seiten unter Windows mit UltraEdit, weil was man halt gewohnt ist gibt man ungern auf, und wer kann sich schon hunderte Tags und Tastaturkürzel merken?

Freilich wäre das Ideal ein Team aus Grafikern, Layoutern, Programmierern und Logistikern, aber das geht halt bei Hobbyiesten und Anderen 'Einzelkämpfern' nicht, da muß man mit mehr oder minderen Kompromissen leben.

PS: Auch Daimler-Chrysler mußte des öfteren schon Auto Modelle wegen Mängeln zurückrufen, ist eben nobody perfekt  :Smile: 

----------

## Sas

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> in einem sind wir uns einig (so scheints): linux ist für DICH als webdesigner ungeeignet 

 

Du meinst sicher:

"in einem sind wir uns einig (so scheints): linux ist für DICH als möchtegern-webdesigner ungeeignet  :Smile: "

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Naja und welchen Text-Editor man jetzt nimmt spielt doch wirklich keine Rolle. Solange er Syntax-Highlightning hat, evlt. noch Suchen und Ersetzen mit RegExp in Dateien und ein MDI, bin ich wunschlos glücklich.

----------

## oscarwild

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Letzendlich zählt doch beim Erstellen von Web Seiten wie die Resonanz der Zielgruppe ist, da werden doch eher kleine technsiche Fehler verziehen

 

Naja, wenn sich der kleine technische Fehler so äussert, dass die Navigation fehlt, der Text kreuz und quer über den Bildschirm verteilt ist, oder sogar die Meldung kommt "Diese Seite benötigt IE 08.15 oder höher", verzeihe ich der Seite, indem ich sie schließe und nicht wieder öffne  :Wink: 

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Freilich wäre das Ideal ein Team aus Grafikern, Layoutern, Programmierern und Logistikern, aber das geht halt bei Hobbyiesten und Anderen 'Einzelkämpfern' nicht, da muß man mit mehr oder minderen Kompromissen leben.

 

Jo, das ist auch mein Problem. Für die private Homepage möchte ich nicht wirklich einen teuren Designer bezahlen...

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Auch Daimler-Chrysler mußte des öfteren schon Auto Modelle wegen Mängeln zurückrufen

 

Nicht nur DC, aber wo ist da der Bezug zum Webdesign?

----------

## longinus

Der Bezug liegt halt einfach darin das kein Mensch unfehlbar ist, Fehler schleichen sich immer irgendwo ein.

Was wir auch auffällt man kennt Web Sites die von Programmieren (Nicht Web Programmieren!) gemacht sind oft auf den ersten Blick, meißt technisch fast perfekt, aber optisch wenig ansprechend und ohne Innovationen und wenn sind die Innovationen kompliziert zu nutzen und schlecht für den Besucher dokumentiert.

Was hilft eine geniale Lösung von CMS mit perfekt integrierten Forum, wenn sich dem Erstbesucher der Sinn nicht erschließen will.

Der Besucher sollte halt im Mittelpunkt stehen, nicht der Entwickler.

Dumm ist der der meint seine geniale Arbeit würde von Jederman verstanden und der Rest wären DAUs die zu vernachlässigen sind.

Was spricht den eigentlich gegen die Lösung Gentoo als Trägersystem und Windows als (Web-)Entwicklersystem?

Auf diese Weise hat man zusätzlich den Vorteil Jetzt schon Vorarbeit leisten zu können für eventuelle zukünftige Mono Projekte.

----------

## Ragin

Photoshop vermisse ich unter Linux auch recht arg.

Mit gimp komme ich zwar stellenweise klar, aber irgendwie fehlen an manchen Stellen noch gewisse Dinge um als jahrelanger Photoshopnutzer damit klar zu kommen. Es geht zwar alles, aber leider teilweise nur über Umwege im Verhältnis zu Photoshop. Daher nutze ich für Screendesigns auch immer noch Windows.

Bei der reinen Umsetzung der Seite muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich seit Jahren extremster Gegener von Programmen wie Frontage/Dreamweaver o.ä. bin. Mein alter Chef hat mir ständig seine zusammengeklicksten Vorlagen in die Hand gedrückt, die ich dann entsprechend in den PHP-Code einbinden durfte. Gerade bei Frontpage hat sich gezeigt, dass man mit einer komplett selbstgeschriebenen Umsetzung der Vorlage a) schneller und b) um ca. 1/4 kleinere Dateien schreibt.

Sicher ist es bequem gerade bei statischen Seiten einfach mal fix was zusammenzuklickern und dann schwupps...Inhalt rein und fertig...

Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn man einmal etwas ändern muss, was das entsprechende Programm (noch) nicht beherrscht...dann ists immer ein ewiges Gesuche und problematisch, wenn man danach wieder mal den Inhalt ändern will.

Von daher sollte man sich lieber ein angenehmes Konzept ausdenken und das ganze per Hand umsetzen. Man weiss danach was man wie gemacht hat, kann den Quelltext schön leserlich aufbauen und das ganze auch besser in PHP/Java/Perl o.ä. integrieren, was gerade bei Templates viel einfacher ist.

Was den Editor angeht...nunja...ich mag Quanta...er ist neben k3b der einzigste Grund, warum ich KDE-Pakete installiert habe, aber in letzter Zeit ist mir aufgefallen, dass er gerade bei größeren Dateien arge Performance Probleme an den Tag legt. Manchmal ist er so schlimm wie manche Eclipse 3.1 Versionen, die eigentlich nur als BurnIn Test zu verwenden waren.

Bluefish ist auch recht schick, allerdings habe ich Angst vor dem Programm. Einmal ist es mir abgestürzt und danach war meine Datei leer...also durfte ich alles neu programmieren.

gPHPEdit war mir auch eine Zeitlang sympathisch, hat aber teilweise Probleme mit der Darstellung von bestimmten Charsets, was gerade bei vorgegebenen HTML-Seiten schwierig ist. Denn dann sucht man die ganze Zeit ob der Kraksel da ein öä oder ü ist. Somit leider auch nicht unbedingt brauchbar wenn man auch Seiten hat, bei denen man nur eine Kleinigkeit ändern soll.

Eclipse ist mir unter Linux generell zu träge (gerade mit dem PHPPlugin). Vielleicht hat sich das inzwischen auch geändert (es gab ja im Portage wieder mal paar Updates seit meiner letzten Linux-Eclipse-Exkursion)...

emacs, vim o.ä, sind einfach nicht so mein Ding. Ich nutze sie gern für Konfigurationsdateien usw. aber beim programmieren konnte ich mich damit bisher nicht wirklich anfreunden.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Photoshop vermisse ich unter Linux auch recht arg.
> 
> Mit gimp komme ich zwar stellenweise klar, aber irgendwie fehlen an manchen Stellen noch gewisse Dinge um als jahrelanger Photoshopnutzer damit klar zu kommen. Es geht zwar alles, aber leider teilweise nur über Umwege im Verhältnis zu Photoshop. Daher nutze ich für Screendesigns auch immer noch Windows.
> 
> 

 

Im März war das glaube ich, als ich auf Heise gelesen habe, dass es eine Erweiterung für Gimp gibt, die das ganze Programm  nach Photoshop aussehen lässt.

----------

## sarahb523

ich benutze quanta+kate+kwrite+mc+konqui+gimp (je nachdem wozu ich gerade lust hab). Gerade die ftp/sftp Transparenz via KIO ist einfach genial. Zu Flash kann ich nur sagen - es ist ein sehr sinnvolles tool um seiten attraktiv zu machen die kein Inhalt haben (Effekte verdrängen Inhalt). Ich finde das für bestimmte Themengebiete auch durchaus toll (Spielfilm Präsentation, kleine Games...). Ansonsten kommt es darauf an wie die Seite von der Zielgruppe empfunden wird und nicht ob jemand außerhalb dieser Zielgruppe meint Probleme mit dieser Seite zu haben. Wer natürlich ein breites Publikum haben möchte ist zu W3C Konformität, exzessiven Tests mit diversen Browsern/Systemen usw verpflichtet.

Ansonsten bin ich natürlich dafür das code relativ saubern sein sollte. Sowas kann man auch mit dreamweaver hinbekommen. Solange man das layout nicht via WYSIWYG Editor erstellt. Allerdings ist dann in diesem Fall das Programm auch nicht besser als andere Editoren unter linux. Was mir dort recht allerdings gut gefällt ist die Vorschau in quasi echtzeit beim code schreiben, aber quanta kann das ja mittlerweile auch (bluefish/nvu hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut - hab keine lust dazu  :Wink:  )

ciao

sarah

----------

## l3u

Okay. Lieber spät als nie. Jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

ALLE Programme, (ob sie nun Frontpage, Dreamweaver oder was weiß ich was heißen -- alles der selbe Dreck), die versuchen, HTML per WYSIWYG zu erzeugen sind BÖSE und gehören sich VERBOTEN. Die produzieren nur Müll, und sorgen dafür, daß das Internet zu 99% mit Dreck gefüllt wird.

Flash ist DER URSPRUNG ALLEN ÜBELS und gehört sich GENAUSO VERBOTEN. Den Machern von Flash gehören sich alle Bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte aberkannt und jeder, der Flash benutzt gehört sich an den Pranger gestellt. Soviel dazu.

Man braucht für's "Programmieren" (kann man da überhaupt von Programmieren sprechen) einer Homepage nichts anderes als einen Browser zum Anschauen und einen Texteditor zum Schreiben. Also kwrite zum Beispiel. Oder vi. Oder was du eben willst. Vielleicht noch nen Server, wenn man php verwenden will. Und vielleicht ne Datenbank. Sonst nix.

Tabellen sind zur tabellarischen Gliederung von Text vorgesehen (wer hätt's gedacht?!). Zu nichts anderem. Layout mit Tabellen zu machen ist BÖSE und gehört sich VERBOTEN. Und auch, wenn das W3C-"konform" ist: Das W3C hat gesagt, daß man solang Websites mit Tabellen strukturieren darf, wie die Browser nicht CSS unterstützen. Und das tun sie mittlerweile seit Jahren. Also ist es absolut obsolet, immer noch Layout-Tabellen zu verwenden. Abgesehen davon, daß man sich ja damit sowieso selber Handschellen anlegt. Sie z.B. http://www.csszengarden.com/ -- das zeigst du mir mal mit Tabellen.

Das zum Thema "Linux taugt nicht für Webdesign".

----------

## longinus

So denkt wohl mancher Programmierer, aber anders gefragt warum haben dann Sites wie die der Fernsehsender soviel Klicks, wobei die doch exzessiv auf Flash setzen?  :Smile: 

Der Markt bestimmt, nicht der Techniker, der hat nur die Forderungen seines Chefs im Rahmen des Möglichen zu erfüllen.

Das BS spielt dabei eine mehr oder weniger untergeordnete Rolle, was mit welchem BS möglich ist wird gemacht, Verbundsysteme sind möglich und nötig.

Manchmal meine ich echt manche aus der Linuxgemeinde wären auf einen Feldzug um die Welt zu belehren  :Sad: 

Gentoo ist, zumindest für meine Vorstellungen, eine geniale  Sache, was mich aber nicht hindert für entsprechende Anforderungen entsprechende (andere) Mittel einzusetze, und da kommt nicht immer Gentoo als erste Wahl in Frage.

----------

## oscarwild

 *longinus wrote:*   

> So denkt wohl mancher Programmierer, aber anders gefragt warum haben dann Sites wie die der Fernsehsender soviel Klicks, wobei die doch exzessiv auf Flash setzen? 

 

Sch*** fressen ist gesund. Milliarden Fliegen können nicht irren!

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die Leute wegen der *tollen* Flashanimationen diese Seiten besuchen...

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Der Markt bestimmt, nicht der Techniker, der hat nur die Forderungen seines Chefs im Rahmen des Möglichen zu erfüllen.

 

Womit Du einerseits recht hast. Und der Markt verliert Kundschaft, wenn Websites nicht ordentlich dargestellt werden.

Interessant finde ich aber Dein Bild vom Techniker-Nerd, der als Marionette an den Schnüren seines Chefs zappelt. Gnade Gott dem Chef, der sich auf Dauer eine derartige Arroganz herausnimmt.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Das BS spielt dabei eine mehr oder weniger untergeordnete Rolle, was mit welchem BS möglich ist wird gemacht, Verbundsysteme sind möglich und nötig. Manchmal meine ich echt manche aus der Linuxgemeinde wären auf einen Feldzug um die Welt zu belehren 

 

Schau mal auf das Topic. Es geht rein um die Frage, ob unter Linux ähnliche Tools wie unter Windows zur Verfügung stehen. Was ist daran falsch, eben NICHT ständig zwischen zwei System hin und her wechseln zu wollen?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Wenn man Webseiten proffessionell als Gewerbe erstellen möchte, kommt es ein wenig auf die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit an.

 

... und deshalb verwendet man weder Linux noch Windows, sondern MacOS X; im besonderen wenn noch DTP hinzu kommt.

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Aber Programme, die auch von Firmen verwendet werden könnten, fehlen noch. Hier ist starker Entwicklungsbedarf, finde ich.

 

Finde ich nicht. Linux ist nicht die Ideallösung für alle Anwendungsfälle, grade in diesem Bereich haben andere Systeme erhebliche Vorteile.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Tststs....

Also wenn ich mir so die Comments hier anhöre...

 *Quote:*   

> [...]Flash ist böse[...] [...]WYSIWYG ist böse[..]

 

Wenn die Welt sich nur nach euch drehen würde, wäre das eine ziemlich trostlose Welt. Dann wären wohl die Autos wie in dieser Peaugot (oder wars Renault) Werbung, wo sich der Nachbar ein Karton Auto zusammenbastelt und PC's bräuchten immer noch eigene Zimmer und Stromgeneratoren um diese betreiben zu können...

Also ich perönlich möchte Flash nicht missen, hat mir doch so mancher Flash Film und so manches Flash Filmchen schon unterhaltsame Stunden beschert.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass z.B. Merzedes seine Seiten nur in Plain HTML machen würde... bäh.. Da fürden die wohl kein Auto verkaufen! Bin grad eben mal auf www.mercedes-benz.de gewesen und habe das "B-Klasse" Icon angeklickt. Was man da sieht nenne ich schlichtes aber effizientes Design und erst noch nützlich für einen potenziellen Käufer. Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "aber bei diesen Seiten bleiben z.b. sehbehinderte aussen vor". Denn ehrlich gesagt, ICH WILL KEINE SEHBEHINDERTEN MERCEDES FAHRER AUF DEN STRASSEN HABEN!!! Es gibt schon genug Nichtsehbehinderte die sich so verhalten als wären Sie es...

Oder gibt es Sehbehinderte Menschen die Autofahren können (dürfen?)???

Klar gibt es auch so idiotische Firmen, die ein simpelstes Layout haben und es selbst da schaffen alle Webdesign Todsünden unterzubringen. Z.b. Flash-Navigation für vier folgeseiten (wäre mit reinstem HTML auch gegangen), Rote Farbe auf braunem Grund, Zweitausend Gif Animationen auf der Seite, HTML Tags ohne einleitende <HTML></HTML> etc...

Aber glaubt mir... Selbst wenn derjenige Desigener statt "Frontpage/Dreamweaver/WasAuchImmer" nur nen VI gehabt hätte, er hätte genau so eine Katastrophale Seite hinbekommen! Es sind nicht die TOOLS die Böse sind, sondern es sind die Menschen dahinter (naja...). Anstatt dass man irgendwelche programme verteufelt wäre es gescheiter sich vielleicht mal mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung zu setzen und darüber zu diskutieren. Oder aber man kontaktiert den "Webseiten Betreuer/die entsprechende Firma" und macht ihn auf das Problem welches man hat aufmerksam.

Aber eben, da müsste man sich dann ja plötzlich mit dem Code ein wenig auseinander setzen und konstruktiv schreiben was besser gemacht werden könnte... ne, ne.. über Tools/schlecht Websites fluchen ist da viel einfacher  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe z.B. meinem DVD-Webshob Betreiber des Vertrauens immer wieder mal Rückmeldungen gegeben. Irgendwann wurde dann ein neuer - relativ arroganter - Webdesigner eingestellt. Dieser hatte das Gefühl, nur er wisse wie man Webseiten macht und ich müsse mich halt dem Standard (Internet Explorer) anpassen...

Nunja, da ich so die Newsletter nicht mehr lesen konnte und z.T. auch Probleme im Webshop hatte habe ich mich halt entschlossen dort nicht mehr einzukaufen. Irgendwann habe ich dann mal Mail vom Geschäftsführer erhalten, warum ich nicht mehr bei Ihnen einkaufe (früher immer 2000-3000 CHF im Jahr). Tja, ich habe ihm die Situation schriftlich erklärt. Und siehe da... plötzlich musste sich der Webdesigner umstellen... Allerdings habe ich danach auch nicht mehr dort eingekauft, da ich mittlerweile drei günstigere Shops gefunden hatte...

Aber war nun das verwendete Frontpage daran Schuld oder war es der - depperte - Webdesigner?

Wie bereits andere gesagt haben, kann man auch mit Dreamwaever und co sauberen Code generieren. Nur geht das halt nicht Out of the Box, sondern man muss selber noch Hand am Code anlegen. Mir persönlich wäre das zu blöd (Erst per WYSIWYG etwas zu gestalten, dann den Code verbessern) deshalb benutze ich für mein Zeugs auch lieber Editoren wie Ultraedit, Notepad, VIM oder Quanta.

Und wenn jemand kein FLASH will, dann installiert er es sich halt nicht. Wenn er dann auf eine Seite stösst, die eigentlich ohne ersichtlichen Grund Flash einsetzt, kann er sich ja konstruktiv beim Betreiber melden. Dass man damit allerdings z.B. bei Electronic Arts keinen Erfolg haben wird ist klar. Fuer die ist z.B. Flash ein ideales Mittel um aktuelle Games nicht nur mittels etwas Text und einigen statischen Bildchen darzustellen.

Und wenn jemand wirklich so ein Purist ist, dann frage ich mich, was er überhaupt bei EA macht. Schliesslich ist die ganze Grafik auch überflüssig. Nethack oder MUD's kommen schliesslich auch ohne 3D Grafik aus. Und wenn jetzt jemand kommt und sagt :"Aber genau bei EA kann ich z.B. keine Infos über das neuste Game XX erhalten, weil die Infos nur mit Flash lesbar sind", dann muss ich wieder sagen... SELBER SCHULD! Wer sich bei EA über ein Game informiert erhält sowieso nur Infos wie "...realistische Grafik wie Sie es noch nie gesehen haben." ... " ...der beste Sound aller Zeiten." ... "... Noch nie war ein Spiel so toll wie dieses..." etc.

Wer sich wirklich informieren will, geht sowieso auf die Webseiten von Spielezeitschriften oder liest Reviews. Und Patches zu spielen werden sehr oft auf Fansites ebenfalls angeboten (meistens auch ohne sich irgendwo registrieren zu müssen). Also auch hier, kein wirklicher Verlust...

Und um zum Ursprungspost zurückzukommen...

Wie gesagt liegt es nicht an Linux oder an den vorhandenen Tools ob Linux für Webdesign geeignet ist. Es liegt am Menschen dahinter! Solange jemand nur Tools miteinander vergleicht und dabei eigentlich nur negatives bei anderen Tools im Gegensatz zum aktuell verwendeten Tool sucht, wird er nie das ideale System finden. Wiedermal wird die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gesucht. Stattdessen sollte man sich darauf konzentireren, WAS will ich erreichen und WIE einfach soll das gehen. So merkt man sehr oft, dass das "vermeintlich" bisher genutzte, geniale Tool vielleicht gar nicht so toll war und es anders viel einfacher, schnell geht.

Aber eben... dann müsste man ja was neues lernen  :Cool:  . Und wenn jemand wirklich nicht OHNE Dreamweaver klar kommt, dann ist es auch nicht falsch einfach einen Windows Rechner hinzustellen und darauf seine Designs zu machen. Oder steht irgendwo geschrieben, dass man 2000 Tasks auf ein und demsleben Werkzeug (sprich Rechner) erledigen können muss? Es geht ja auch niemand hin und verlangt, dass man mit einem Schraubenzieher neben Schrauben rein-/Rausdrehen auch noch damit Metall bohren, Beton zerbröseln und Häuser in die Luft sprengen kann  :Laughing: 

Just my 2 Dollars  :Wink: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## l3u

... und Flash ist trotzdem böse ;-)

----------

## Deever

 *Libby wrote:*   

> ... und Flash ist trotzdem böse 

 Unsinn. *Quote:*   

> In eines tumben Toren Hand
> 
> ist das beste Werkzeug Tand

 Fläsch kann für seine Benutzer fast genau wenig dafür, wie ein Messer für die seinigen. Auf der Homepage irgendeines großen Automobilherstellers wurde mal Flash ausschließlich dafür eingesetzt, um seinen Kunden Modelle seiner Autos drehen zu lassen, so daß er sich ein genaueres Bild davon machen konnte. Genau für sowas ist Flash das Mittel der Wahl.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## blice

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Photoshop vermisse ich unter Linux auch recht arg. 
> 
> 

 

Ich hab PS6 auf soner Zeitschrift Sammel-CD , läuft mit wine einwandfrei, was ich allerdings schmerzhaft vermisse ist son nettes kleines einfaches tool wie IRFANVIEW , ich benutze seit ewigkeiten Iview 3.5 und jetzt unter Linux halt dank WINE weiter.. 

Ich mache nur kleine Seiten, ohne viel schnickschnack, und die paar kleinen Dinge wie Rahmen, BGs oder Buttons kann ich mit wine/ps basteln. 

Die php, css, sql scripte schreib ich im moment noch mit Kate (ich liebe die möglichkeit textblöcke auszublenden  :Smile:   ) 

für java hab ich (leider) bisher noch nix gefunden, d.h. ich muß immer wenn ich was an meinen Spielen ändere rüber zu wndows und JavaCreatorLE , aber das passiert max alle 3 monate mal ..

----------

## l3u

Ihr könnt mir erzählen, was ihr wollt -- Flash ist böse.

Flash ist nichts anderes als ein proprietäres Binärformat für kleine Vektorfilmchen. Das hat absolut nichts mit der Grundidee des Internets zu tun, nämlich, daß jeder darauf Zugriff haben soll. Sichergestellt werden soll das durch die Verwendung offener Standards. Und davon ist Flash ja wohl meilenweit entfernt. Es fängt ja schon damit an, daß so rudimentäre Sachen wie der "Zurück"-Knopf eines Browsers mit einer Flash-Seite nicht funktioniert. Und man kann auch keine Lesezeichen innerhalb einer Flash-Seite machen. Oder versuch mal, dir eine Flash-Seite als Blinder mit einem Braille-Display anzuschauen. Und so weiter, und so fort ...

Außerdem finde ich, daß es eine Frechheit ist, daß von einem Surfer verlangt wird, daß er erstmal eine extra Software auf seinem System installieren, bevor er sich eine Flash-Seite anschauen "darf".

Gut -- vielleicht habe ich da eine etwas fundamentalistische Einstellung ...

----------

## slick

Also ich teil Deine Meinung Libby. Ok, es mag Dinge geben wo Flash sinnvoll ist, aber was derzeit mit dem Zeug im Web alles realisiert wird ist grober Unfug. Ich wollte es zwar gar nicht erst installieren, bloß ich kam gar nicht erst drumherum, weil die Seiten die mich interessierten ohne Flash gar nicht gingen. Und verzichten konnte ich auf die Inhalte der Seite auch nicht. Also wird einem Flash quasi aufgezwungen... bin mal gespannt wann mal ein Feature ala MS eingebaut wird, was z.B. alle besuchten Seiten als "Quality-Feedback" an den Macromedia-Server meldet. Dann steht der User vor der Wahl, Spionage oder "funktionierende" Internetseiten.  :Wink: 

----------

## COiN3D

Und wozu führt diese Diskussion hier? Na? NA? Wisst ihr's? Ich weiß es! Windows ist und bleibt einfach das beste Desktop OS!  :Laughing: 

*weg duck* ...

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn die Welt sich nur nach euch drehen würde, wäre das eine ziemlich trostlose Welt. Dann wären wohl die Autos wie in dieser Peaugot (oder wars Renault) Werbung, wo sich der Nachbar ein Karton Auto zusammenbastelt und PC's bräuchten immer noch eigene Zimmer und Stromgeneratoren um diese betreiben zu können... 
> 
> Also ich perönlich möchte Flash nicht missen, hat mir doch so mancher Flash Film und so manches Flash Filmchen schon unterhaltsame Stunden beschert.
> 
> 

 

Richtig! Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung. Flash hin oder her, es rult einfach. Oder was bietet einem sonst so nette Animationen? Tja, nur schade, dass es noch keine wirkliches Programm zum Flash's-erstellen unter Linux gibt.

Servus,

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *COiN3D wrote:*   

> Tja, nur schade, dass es noch keine wirkliches Programm zum Flash's-erstellen unter Linux gibt.

 

vielleicht sagt dir flash for linux zu: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23696

cheers

----------

## MatzeOne

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab PS6 auf soner Zeitschrift Sammel-CD , läuft mit wine einwandfrei, was ich allerdings schmerzhaft vermisse ist son nettes kleines einfaches tool wie IRFANVIEW , ich benutze seit ewigkeiten Iview 3.5 und jetzt unter Linux halt dank WINE weiter.. 
> 
> Ich mache nur kleine Seiten, ohne viel schnickschnack, und die paar kleinen Dinge wie Rahmen, BGs oder Buttons kann ich mit wine/ps basteln. 
> ...

 

hmmm... ich hab bei irfanview immer nur die tasten "space, s, f, l, r, +, -, del, enter, pgup, pgdn, pos1, end" benötigt...

die funktionen die dahinter stecken hat auch ein gqview beispielsweise...

----------

## l3u

... oder kuickshow?

----------

